

Ask HN: I built this web app (Camel drop) - allocateMemmory

Hi guys, I have just built this quick web app, it allows anyone to share and view presentations and files in lecture halls. But since I am new to HackerNews I am unable to announce it hear. Can some one help me out with this and provide me with feed back.<p>Regards
Keshav(keshab@uw.edu)
======
allocateMemmory
[http://cameldrop.com](http://cameldrop.com)

